# Fifi had triplets today



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

My 2nd freshner fifi, was kind enough to wait until I got home from service and before dark- what a good momma. 
We have 2 bucklings and a red doeling. Pics are new born more tomorrow.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

awww they are adorable!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

I love their colors!!! So pretty!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

thank you, a variety of color. My favorite is the middle one in the top picture and of course is a buckling.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Such cute babies, congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

A few new pics. Not great but here they are.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

That last pic is so cute! I love the colors.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Thanks, I have one more doe due Sunday. Then I'll make the decision who stays- I'd keep them all if i could


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are cute, I love how different they all look!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats they are just adorable!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Thank you, it's kind of like 'Life is a box of chocolates'


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

New pics under birth announcements -willow kidded- 5 days old out side yesterday to darn cute.


----------

